# 54 Gallon Corner Bowfront



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

While a MH solution could be nice for a bowfront tank due to its shape, there is nothing keeping you from using PC or T5 bulbs just as well.

But, the 54 is a bit awkward, I believe it is 30" across, and T5 bulbs come only in 2 or 3 ft. I'd say look for 30" fixtures and see what's in them. Due to the depth of this tank, lighting it evenly is a bit of a challenge. But if the fixture you buy outputs enough light, a slight decrease towards the back and very front isn't that much of an issue.


----------



## justinq (Dec 6, 2006)

The dimensions I'm seeing for this tank would be 38 x 27 x 22, if that helps. It's hard to tell without having a tank to physically look at, but that would probably mean it's about 30" across in the middle I'm guessing.

Looking around, I found this 30" T5 fixture, but it claims to only have the same amount of wattage as the 24", so I'm guessing the bulbs aren't any different. I don't think 48 watts would be enough light.

I also found this 30" fixture, which says it has 96 watts total. That would still be less than 2 WPG though, and with the added depth of the tank and the weird dimensions I'm not sure if that would be good enough.

What about two fixtures, one larger towards the front, and one smaller in the back? I don't really want an overkill of light, but being able to grow some high light plants would be nice. I will be using pressurized CO2, so that's not an issue. 

Otherwise, although it's a MH I did find this, which looks interesting. It interests me because I could get the 150 watt bulb, and it clamps on to the tank so I wouldn't have to deal with trying to hang it from my ceiling (another thing that probably wouldn't work well in this spot). It's also not really that much more than a T5 fixture, and would probably be less than my two fixture idea. On the downside, the heat thing might still be an issue. I don't really know since I've never used MH, but I've heard of a lot of people needing chillers when they use them, and I don't want to have to get into all that, plus the fact that this room really doesn't need something generating excessive heat. I am speaking somewhat out of ignorance just based on what I've heard, though. What do you think? Does anyone have experience with this fixture or something similar?

The other thing I can think of is to make this a low light tank because that might be easier to figure out lighting for, but I admit I'm more worried about that than doing a high light, high tech tank, since the later is what I'm used to. I know that low light is pretty much the opposite of what I said above, but I have seen some nice low light tanks. I guess I'm just scared of not letting technology do all the work for me. LOL


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

_Looking around, I found this 30" T5 fixture, but it claims to only have the same amount of wattage as the 24", so I'm guessing the bulbs aren't any different. I don't think 48 watts would be enough light._

Correct... if used as only source of light, you would have decent light levels underneath it, but lots of area insufficiently lit.

_I also found this 30" fixture, which says it has 96 watts total. That would still be less than 2 WPG though, and with the added depth of the tank and the weird dimensions I'm not sure if that would be good enough._

Same thing, just four 2ft bulbs cramped together. The fixture itself will be longer, but the bulbs are still only 24", so you would have darker areas towards the sides of the tank.

_What about two fixtures, one larger towards the front, and one smaller in the back? I don't really want an overkill of light, but being able to grow some high light plants would be nice. I will be using pressurized CO2, so that's not an issue. _

That's what I am doing on a 36 corner bow tank. It's a good option, just looks a bit funny, having two separate fixtures on top of the tank. For the 27" width of your larger tank, definitely a plus to spread out the light.

_Otherwise, although it's a MH I did find this, which looks interesting. It interests me because I could get the 150 watt bulb, and it clamps on to the tank so I wouldn't have to deal with trying to hang it from my ceiling (another thing that probably wouldn't work well in this spot). It's also not really that much more than a T5 fixture, and would probably be less than my two fixture idea. On the downside, the heat thing might still be an issue. I don't really know since I've never used MH, but I've heard of a lot of people needing chillers when they use them, and I don't want to have to get into all that, plus the fact that this room really doesn't need something generating excessive heat. I am speaking somewhat out of ignorance just based on what I've heard, though. What do you think? Does anyone have experience with this fixture or something similar?_

I don't have experience with this specific fixture, but I am sure the usual disadvantages (heat and light spill) still apply.

_The other thing I can think of is to make this a low light tank because that might be easier to figure out lighting for, but I admit I'm more worried about that than doing a high light, high tech tank, since the later is what I'm used to. I know that low light is pretty much the opposite of what I said above, but I have seen some nice low light tanks. I guess I'm just scared of not letting technology do all the work for me. LOL_

How about low light, but high tech? You can grow less demanding plants with lower wattage (less than 2 wpg with efficient lights and good reflectors) and still get a nice looking tank by adding CO2 and some ferts. That would solve some of the excessive heat problem of the high light approach, and some of the plant health/algae issues of low tech tanks.


----------



## justinq (Dec 6, 2006)

If I went the two fixture route, what would you recommend? Would I go with two fixtures with less wattage each, using the combined wattage to get an idea of the WPG? I guess my biggest question about this method would be where to place each fixture and what fixtures to get. If I went with the first T5 fixtures I linked to, I'm guessing that one 30" and one 24" fixture would be good. What do you think? 

At 48 watts each, that would be 1.7 WPG. Would that be enough for a low light, high tech setup? I do like that idea, and I do have some nice low light plants sitting around getting suntans in my high light tank.

Also, probably a dumb question, but would this tank be considered a deep tank in that it would need more light than average to get the same effect?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

_If I went the two fixture route, what would you recommend? Would I go with two fixtures with less wattage each, using the combined wattage to get an idea of the WPG? I guess my biggest question about this method would be where to place each fixture and what fixtures to get. If I went with the first T5 fixtures I linked to, I'm guessing that one 30" and one 24" fixture would be good. What do you think? _

Well keep in mind that the 30" T5 fixture is still using only 24" (actually a little shorter) bulbs. So with your tank being a total of 38" wide, you will experience some dark sides/corners.

I am not sure what's the best way to light that 30" length. 3ft T5 bulbs are actually only 34" long, so there might be a way to fit them over there with a minimal overlap. Maybe someone else can chime in with better ideas.

There isn't that much space on top of the corner bow tank to place fixtures... I'd just place them a bit apart so the tank is evenly lit.

_At 48 watts each, that would be 1.7 WPG. Would that be enough for a low light, high tech setup? I do like that idea, and I do have some nice low light plants sitting around getting suntans in my high light tank.

Also, probably a dumb question, but would this tank be considered a deep tank in that it would need more light than average to get the same effect?_

IMO the height of the water column doesn't make that much of a difference. If the bulbs are close to the water surface, and have good single bulb reflectors, then it should work well to grow many plants.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

why not follow Hoppy's Thread and build an LED light for it.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

redman88 said:


> why not follow Hoppy's Thread and build an LED light for it.


You beat me to it. This way you get the thrill of making a cutting edge light, learning a lot of new stuff, and you get a light that can cover the whole top of the tank. Just don't view it as a week end project.:hihi:


----------



## justinq (Dec 6, 2006)

Wasserpest - thanks for the advice. I could also consider CF I suppose (which is what I've used before, I just hoped to branch into the T5 realm). I actually have a 36" aqualight sitting around. It's hard to tell without an actual tank to play with yet, but I might be able to fit that over it somehow and then get something smaller for the back. I guess I'll just have to play with it, but it should be easier now that I have a basic idea of what to go for.

Redman & Hoppy - Thanks, I didn't even consider LED. I'll look into the thread.


----------



## justinq (Dec 6, 2006)

While I really like the idea of LED lighting, after looking at the thread that is WAY beyond my tech level. Hoppy, you'd probably make a killing if you built these and sold them!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

justinq said:


> While I really like the idea of LED lighting, after looking at the thread that is WAY beyond my tech level. Hoppy, you'd probably make a killing if you built these and sold them!


I suspect the only killing I would make would be the self-inflicted type, after struggling with each one to get everything right :redface: I enjoyed the experience making one, but making more than a couple would drive me to reconsider taking up sky diving!


----------

